# i read and now want to know



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

i read *Definitions of Hash and Hash Oil* and now want some step by step instructiong for the hash oil, i know the method of making hash by boiling down steams (with some other steps obviously) with alcahol, how would you get the butane out of the can without it tuning insantly tuning into gas, how do i keep the alcahol from evaporating all the liquid/oil away. im very confused, please a little advise.

 :holysheep:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 17, 2009)

erowid

hxxp://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_info.shtml

hxxp://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_info13.shtml

hxxp://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_info5.shtml

hxxp://forums.mycotopia.net/grassroots/29843-butane-hash-101-a.html

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_oil


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

Lotek you grow basil too? Me too, I got some purple basil. Oh and what is erowid?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 17, 2009)

i made it several times using the general tek spread in totse bltc before it died and it worked well. its the generally used pvc tube. i did it with .5-1oz of regs normally when i did it. i also make small 1-2g extractions onto small buds(like a bowl at a time if i wanted it) by using a bic pen tube with the ink and tan part out but the tapered point still on. this acts as the restrictor and the oil drips out here.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 17, 2009)

erowid is an amazingly altruistic web group ran by a woman and her husband. they are prominent world activists. erowid is the most refined and accurate source of drug information available. some experiences are to be taken with a grain of salt, but the actual info under the groups is amazing. next to deciphering NIH archives, it is your best bet. it has been featured on the news as having been used in ER's to find out how to diagnose OD/reactions involving eccentric drugs, ethnobotanicals, and RC's.

here ya go kisu hxxp://www.erowid.org/general/about/

erowid also does an awesome service by archiving of extinct web groups. they have the total rhodium nd hive archives, all of shugin's work, online copies of almost all reference material used, NIH archives, everything is in there somewhere.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

Very interesting. I would guess the safest way to evap the alcohol is to put the plate on a heating pad with a fan, no fire no boom. I got to try this.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 17, 2009)

i always used a cookie sheet with mesh over it outside. couldn't evap 1L+ of solvent inside in less than a week. small amounts are alright tho. still wont happen very fast. a hint. be VERY careful about what you drip your BHO onto. it is an absolute cluster fk getting it off.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

ill check out the links, thanks to all who replyed.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

i think i will try the 2nd method listed, the honey hash oil. from what i understand that even leaf will yeld a good oil?


----------



## BBFan (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't "boil" alcohol- it is flammable!
Don't mess with butane unless you have the right equipment- it is extremely flammable.

You will not get anything usable from stems unless there are glands on them- same thing for leaves- no trichs- no usable oil.  THC comes from the trichomes.

There are great threads here on this site that explain how to safely extract phytocannabinoids from cannabis-

ISO Hash- (The Brother's Grunt) which is what is called "hash oil"
Bubble hash- (Subcool) pure trichs- my personal favorite.

Good luck and please be safe.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 18, 2009)

ive never heard of hash oil being anything sept BHO. doesn't quality iso form a dryer hash? i thought only the 2nd and 3rd iso extraction resulted in gooey oil.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 18, 2009)

I would have thought so. The hash I got from my acetone extraction was like plasticine by the second day. Almost as easy as butane and it made the real thing.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 18, 2009)

yea thats what id expect from iso. the BHO i used to make was a non touchable amorphous liquid. too sticky to touch, even to transfer to a smoking device really(used to drip the tube right into a bulb vape).


----------

